# Spaying: When and What to Expect.



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The age to spay is not as controversial as the age to neuter (lucky you don't have to go there). And yes if you let her have a heat cycle you will have bloody discharge etc. Talk to your vet.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I need to ask our vet too. We have a 4 month old GR and I need to get her spayed because we have two male dogs in the house and the younger one has been getting a little crazy.  And HE'S a peke-a-poo! LOL! I was just imagining what the pups would look like. ;D Is it too early to get her fixed or should I just ask our vet?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Female dogs normally go into heat twice a year or every 9 months or so (but every female is different). They can bleed for up to a three or four weeks. During that time you will have to keep her strictly confined and completely supervised when you take her out to potty, she could not be left outside in the yard alone, and you could not take her for walks. Male dogs can find a female in heat from miles away, and they will go to great lengths to get to her, jump, climb, dig under fences, etc., they have been known to breed through chainlink fencing too. And the females want it as much as the males, so she will be no help staying away from them.

Do yourself a favor and have her spayed before she goes into heat. Six months old is the generally accepted age for pet dogs to be spayed.

My opinion anyway.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had my girl spayed at 6 months - before her first heat. In all honesty, I didn't want to deal with it. 

I dropped her off in the morning, and when I picked her up around 5pm, she came trotting out, as if to say, "where've ya been?"

No drowsiness, no issue with her stitches. She was terrified (paralyzed with fear) with the cone of shame on, so thank goodness she didn't lick at her stitches!

I know it's different for all dogs - some come home still quite drowsy and dopey. Some need the cone or an Elizabethan collar to keep them away from the stitches. But usually, it's a pretty straightforward surgery - and your dog is home the same day.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had all my females spayed at 6 months. No problems with surgery or recovery.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie had her first heat in November, so she was around 9 months. It lasted about 3 weeks. I think she bled for a bit over a week. I got her spayed the end of April, so she was 14.5 months old. I'm glad that I waited to spay. I had planned to wait to get her fixed around October or November, but I didn't want to deal with another heat cycle. 

If you do choose to wait and let her have a heat cycle, make sure every potty break, walk, etc, is done on a leash, so there is no chance of an unwanted litter. Also, I believe I read somewhere to wait several weeks after the heat ends until you spay.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Golden123 said:


> Sadie had her first heat in November, so she was around 9 months. It lasted about 3 weeks. I think she bled for a bit over a week. I got her spayed the end of April, so she was 14.5 months old. I'm glad that I waited to spay. I had planned to wait to get her fixed around October or November, but I didn't want to deal with another heat cycle.
> 
> If you do choose to wait and let her have a heat cycle, make sure every potty break, walk, etc, is done on a leash, so there is no chance of an unwanted litter. Also, I believe I read somewhere to wait several weeks after the heat ends until you spay.


I don't have experience with having a Golden spayed, but we waited for our beagles. The breeders we adopted our beagles from recommended to wait because they grow better in proportion to breed standard. We plan on waiting for with our Rosebud (our Golden puppy). 

All dogs are different, the smaller the dog, the more likely they'll have 2 heats/year. Molly (our beagle) had 1 heat at 12 months exact before we got her fixed. Wendy (our deceased beagle buddy) had 2 heats 9 mos and 17 mos before we got her fixed. They're cycles lasted about 28 days. Molly was super clean and we didn't have to deal with any "clean up" ourselves. Wendy was another story... we had to watch her constantly. Every potty break for both was done supervised and their walks were on a close leash. 

We had a Golden before kids and beagles. A male "Comet" and we neutered him asap. He ended up growing very large 110lbs and not fat. 

Sorry this post is so long, but to sum it up. We plan on waiting to spay Rosebud until right after her first heat cycle.


----------

